# Coding for TCA destruction of Vulva Lesions



## peabodym (Jul 5, 2012)

What is the correct coding for destruction of Vulvar lesions? Do you code CPT 56501 or  code an applicable E & M?


----------



## JessH2618 (Jul 6, 2012)

I would use 56501, unless the provider indicated in their documentation that it was extensive, in which case I would use 56515.  I wouldn't necessarily bill an E/M unless the documentation that made it separately identifiable from the procedure.


----------

